# Brazilian Rainbow Boas



## Mick666 (Aug 15, 2018)

Richy, you're our only hope. no pressure, but we're all counting on you.


----------



## richyboa72 (Aug 15, 2018)

Sorry Mick I don’t keep them,they are amazing tho 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 15, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Sorry Mick I don’t keep them,they are amazing tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 15, 2018)

I used to have both Brazilian & Colombian back in the day.
Will have a look and see if I can dig out some pics but they will be pre digital age if I can find them Im afraid.


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 16, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> Sorry Mick I don’t keep them,they are amazing tho



bugger. 

I would love to see your old pics Paul if you find them.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 22, 2018)

These are the Boas I always wanted but never had.
Were always in short supply in the UK back in the day but managed to get hands on with them in the USA back in the 90's. Like most species quite common in Europe nowadays.



[doublepost=1534892563,1534481240][/doublepost]Sorry, I did have a look at the weekend but have so far not turned up any pics.
If I do find some down the track I will come back and post on this thread.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 28, 2018)

I played with a pair in India the other day. Cool snakes.


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 29, 2018)

lucky bugger. they're my favourite snake.


----------

